# Ciao!



## RMguy (Jul 2, 2021)

New person here. I am 42M and been married for 10 years with 2 kids (9 & 6). Going through some rough times and needed some advice. 
I don’t have my parents to turn to. My siblings actually lean on me for support and Idon’t really have any close friends to ask. So, hopefully I can get some good advice here or find out where to go to in order to get it.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

Welcome! Hopefully you find the help you are looking for here.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

RMguy ... you're in one of the good places for great advice. 
Have at it. You'll see.


----------

